# Good Bodyshop in South Wales?



## Andy Rich (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys,
Looking for good Bodyshop recommendations in South Wales to do some work on an M3. Based in Neath but willing to travel. I'm pretty fussy so would rather pay for a good job than get it done on the cheap & not be happy with it.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Pm me if you find any and I will tell you who to avoid:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Liquid paint in pontadawe have good reviews.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I work out of neath:thumb:


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

AWL in swansea I wouldn't trust anyone else


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Morriston..had good reviews them.:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Avoid Up too scratch in Caerphilly


----------



## Andy Rich (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ian davies in Pontarddulais id autos have always done top work when i needed it to be spot on


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/nathjs.detailing?fref=ts

:thumb:


----------



## Andy Rich (Feb 15, 2009)

justina3 said:


> Ian davies in Pontarddulais id autos have always done top work when i needed it to be spot on


I had him do some work on a car a few years back as I'd heard good reviews but it came back looking like it'd been painted with a sock 😢 I guess that's the trouble when people get a good reputation, they end up taking on too much work & the quality suffers.


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

liquid paint in pontadawe if you want perfection https://www.facebook.com/liquidpaintwork/


----------



## Arpuc (Jul 18, 2014)

Car-line in Aberaman produce great work and don't charge the earth.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

ALSA automotive in Hirwaun. Look no further


----------



## callumjones (Jun 1, 2016)

Theres a place just over the rhigos called old school engineering, everything they do is first class, it is the only place in the area i will have my car painted


----------

